# Where can I find Aluminum Sulfate / Alum USP.



## fishfrenzy (Jan 20, 2005)

I am just wondering where I can purchase Aluminum Sulfate / Alum USP. I went to the local CVS and local food store and asked the pharmacy's if they sold aluminum sulfate / Alum USP and they didnt know what i was talking about. So any help would be appreciated. Is it under a differenty label on the shelves? What type of bottle/box does it come in?? What isle?? Thanks for the help!!! :!:


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

What's it for?
Is there an on-line chemistry supply store?


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

I think it's alum. It's used for removing waste in sewage treatment, and it's also an ingredient in many anti-perspirants. It's been linked to cancer and Alzhaimer's Disease, but nothing is proven so far.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.tomsofmaine.com/toms/ifs/alum.asp


RC


----------



## fishfrenzy (Jan 20, 2005)

its for soaking plants in to kill and remove snails and snail eggs. at least thats what im using it for.


----------

